# OT > Offtopic >  Pyöräilyn kehittäminen Helsingissä

## Vesa Nurminen

> Nyt sitten Kurvin bussipysäkit ja Hämeentien liikenne tuhotaan suurimman osan vuodesta lähes tyhjien pyöräteiden tieltä.


Hieno juttu! Jostain Köpiskin aikoinaan aloitti:


Lähde

----------


## petteri

> Hieno juttu! Jostain Köpiskin aikoinaan aloitti:


Helsingissä on pyöräilylle surkea talvi-ilmasto, pitkät etäisyydet Kööpenhaminaan verrattuna ja erittäin mäkistä. Tällä yhdistelmällä pyöräilyllä ei ole hyviä edellytyksiä. 

Toki mainostamaasi Kööpenhaminan malliin kuului keskeisesti myös raitioliikenteen lopettaminen, jonka jälkeen pyörille ei enää ollut hyvää joukkoliikennevaihtoehtoa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Helsingissä on pyöräilylle surkea talvi-ilmasto, pitkät etäisyydet Kööpenhaminaan verrattuna ja erittäin mäkistä.


Kööpenhaminassakin on pyöräilylle surkea talvi-ilmasto. Samoin Amsterdamissa. Usko pois, olen testannut niitä, eikä vaakaräntä ja loska todellakaan ole niin mukavaa kuin umpihanki ja pikkutuulahdus.

Sehän mm. tuossa Hämeentien linjauksessa onkin niin hyvä, että se on tasainen reitti. Ei Helsinki ole lähellekään niin mäkinen kuin Tukholma, ja silti Tukholma on saanut pyöräilytilastot nousuun - toistaiseksi pienellä panostuksella.



Lähde

Ja olenpa kuullut mainittavan usein Oulun näissä pyöräilykeskusteluissa. Onko Oulussa sen paremmat talvikelit?




> Toki mainostamaasi Kööpenhaminan malliin kuului keskeisesti myös raitioliikenteen lopettaminen, jonka jälkeen pyörille ei enää ollut hyvää joukkoliikennevaihtoehtoa.


Ja Helsingin raitioliikenne on tähän mennessä ollut mielestäsi hyvä joukkoliikennevaihtoehto? Kummasti sitä täällä aina vain arvostellaan kaikilta laidoilta ja kehuskellaan kuinka bussilla pääsee Kurvista Keskustaan paljon nopeammin kuin ratikalla.

Nythän Köpiksessä on ollut jo jonkin aikaa hyvä joukkoliikennevaihtoehto - ainakin metroväen mielestä.  :Very Happy:

----------


## petteri

> Sehän mm. tuossa Hämeentien linjauksessa onkin niin hyvä, että se on tasainen reitti.


Todellisuudessa Hämeentiellä on kyllä aika raskas ja pitkä mäki. 




> Ja olenpa kuullut mainittavan usein Oulun näissä pyöräilykeskusteluissa. Onko Oulussa sen paremmat talvikelit?


Pyöräilyn kohtuullinen suosio Oulussa johtuu siitä, että Oulussa ei ole toimivaa julkista liikennettä muualla kuin muutamalla linjalla ja monet etäisyydet ovat kuitenkin aika lyhyitä. Kun kaikilla opiskelijoilla ja koululaisilla ei ole varaa ja mahdollisuutta autoon, pyörä on toki kävelyä nopeampi vaihtoehto.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:29 ----------




> Ja Helsingin raitioliikenne on tähän mennessä ollut mielestäsi hyvä joukkoliikennevaihtoehto? Kummasti sitä täällä aina vain arvostellaan kaikilta laidoilta ja kehuskellaan kuinka bussilla pääsee Kurvista Keskustaan paljon nopeammin kuin ratikalla.


Helsingin nykyinen raitioliikenne palvelee aluellaan ihan ok ja on erittäin suosittua, suorastaan rakastettua. Se on hyvä joukkoliikennevaihtoehto. Jostain syytä nykyistä Helsingin hyvää raitioliikennettä ei kuitenkaan joukkoliikennefoorumilla arvosteta samalla lailla kuin raitiotien peruskäyttäjien piirissä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jostain syytä nykyistä Helsingin hyvää raitioliikennettä ei kuitenkaan joukkoliikennefoorumilla arvosteta samalla lailla kuin raitiotien peruskäyttäjien piirissä.


Kyllä se Rainbow-sikanautakin maistuu ihan hyvältä, kunnes on päässyt Reinin paistijauhelihaa maistamaan. Tieto lisää tuskaa, tässäkin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kyllä se Rainbow-sikanautakin maistuu ihan hyvältä, kunnes on päässyt Reinin paistijauhelihaa maistamaan.


Tässä tapauksessa osuvampi vertaus varmaan olisi, että suurin osa on käynyt ulkomailla maistamassa paistijauhelihaa, mutta pitävät sitä ihmeellisenä ulkomaanherkkuna eivätkä kuvittelekaan että sitä voisi saada Suomesta. Kun Suomesta ei kerran muuta saa kuin Rainbowta, niin sitä on syötävä ja siihen tottuu.

----------


## sane

> Helsingissä on pyöräilylle surkea talvi-ilmasto, pitkät etäisyydet Kööpenhaminaan verrattuna ja erittäin mäkistä. Tällä yhdistelmällä pyöräilyllä ei ole hyviä edellytyksiä. 
> 
> Toki mainostamaasi Kööpenhaminan malliin kuului keskeisesti myös raitioliikenteen lopettaminen, jonka jälkeen pyörille ei enää ollut hyvää joukkoliikennevaihtoehtoa.


Sähköfillari helpottaa kummasti mäkisyyden, kelien ja etäisyyksien kanssa. Toki infran tulee olla riittävällä tasolla, jotta sekään on houkutteleva vaihtoehto, eikä bussikaistalla pyöräily sitä ole.
t. Sähkö- ja normifillarin sekä joukkoliikenteen ympärivuotinen sekakäyttäjä.

----------


## JamoL

Tässä on nyt pyöräilystä aika paljon mutua. Vuodenajan vaikutusta määriin hyvin hoidetulla ja turvallisella väylällä voi itse kukin arvioida www.baanamittari.fi sivulla, josta näkyy sekä ajajamäärä että sää per päivä viimeisiltä vuosilta.

Esim. mainittuna maanantaina 30.10. ajajia oli 2329, joka on vähemmän kuin kesäkuun hyvien kelien ~5000, mutta mistään dekadi-erosta ei puhuta. Lämpötilaa enemmän määrään näyttää vaikuttavan sade, joka vuodenajasta riippumatta noin puolittaa määrän.

Itsekään en liukkaalla ja pimeällä aja mielellään liikenteen seassa, mutta turvallista baanaa poljen pakkasellakin.

----------


## petteri

> Tässä tapauksessa osuvampi vertaus varmaan olisi, että suurin osa on käynyt ulkomailla maistamassa paistijauhelihaa, mutta pitävät sitä ihmeellisenä ulkomaanherkkuna eivätkä kuvittelekaan että sitä voisi saada Suomesta. Kun Suomesta ei kerran muuta saa kuin Rainbowta, niin sitä on syötävä ja siihen tottuu.


Toinen osa taas  on törmännyt paistijauhelihaan ulkomaisella gourmet-tiskillä. Nyt he kuvittelevat, että lehmästä kannattaa tehdä pelkkää paistijauhelihaa, että uudet rotulehmät vaativat yhtä vähän ja vähemmän tilaa kuin siat ja että rotunautoja voidaan kasvattaa yhtä tiheästi tai tiheämmin kuin sika-nautaan käytettäviä sikoja nykyisessä sikalassa. Röh. Röh.  :Laughing:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Todellisuudessa Hämeentiellä on kyllä aika raskas ja pitkä mäki.


Juu, siinä on sellaiset noin 850 metriä mäkeä, nousua kuutisentoista metriä. Ei se ole paha edes niille, jotka eivät ihan joka päivä pyöräile. Kuten todettu, Tukholma on mäkisempi, se ei vaikuttaisi olevan perusterveille ihmisille mikään este.

Ja tiedän kyllä, miten Oulu eroaa Helsingistä asukkaiden ja joukkoliikenteen suhteen, mutta nyt olikin kyse säästä. Oulun sää ei estä talvipyöräilyä, piste.

----------


## petteri

> Ja tiedän kyllä, miten Oulu eroaa Helsingistä asukkaiden ja joukkoliikenteen suhteen, mutta nyt olikin kyse säästä. Oulun sää ei estä talvipyöräilyä, piste.


Ei se kokonaan estä, mutta rajusti kiusaa silti. Olen kotoisin Mikkelistä ja pyörä oli oma kulkuneuvo koko kouluajan joka ainoa päivä, vain kun pakkanen ylitti selvästi -15 astetta, ehkä 10 päivänä vuodessa, pyörä jäi kotiin.  Oulussa on Mikkeliä kylmempää.

Ankara pakkanen ei kuitenkaan ole pahin pyöräilyn este, se on tappokeli, jolloin on todella liukasta. Kokemukseni mukaan Helsingissä on talvella useammin mahdottoman liukasta kuin Mikkelissä (kuivan talvisesta Oulusta puhumattakaan.).

Helsingin oloissa on kyse siitä, kuinka moni oikeasti pyöräilee vähän viileässä ilmassa, kuten nyt, 0 astetta ja kuivaa. Vastaus on kovin harva, kun autottoman ei ole melkein pakko, kuten Oulussa tai Mikkelissä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 02.11.2017 klo 00:19 ---------- Previous Post was on 01.11.2017 at 22:13 ----------




> Tässä on nyt pyöräilystä aika paljon mutua. Vuodenajan vaikutusta määriin hyvin hoidetulla ja turvallisella väylällä voi itse kukin arvioida www.baanamittari.fi sivulla, josta näkyy sekä ajajamäärä että sää per päivä viimeisiltä vuosilta.
> 
> Esim. mainittuna maanantaina 30.10. ajajia oli 2329, joka on vähemmän kuin kesäkuun hyvien kelien ~5000, mutta mistään dekadi-erosta ei puhuta. Lämpötilaa enemmän määrään näyttää vaikuttavan sade, joka vuodenajasta riippumatta noin puolittaa määrän.
> 
> Itsekään en liukkaalla ja pimeällä aja mielellään liikenteen seassa, mutta turvallista baanaa poljen pakkasellakin.


Nämä lukumäärät kertovat kaiken pyöräilyn merkityksestä.

Pyöräilyn huippuaikaan syyskuussa niemen rajan ylittää arkipäivänä pyörällä 26600 henkeä ja autolla noin 220000 henkeä ja joukkoliikenteellä noin 480000 henkeä. (Lähde: liikenteen kehitys Helsingissä vuonna 2016)

Sään heikentymistä pyöräilymäärät vielä tuostakin romahtavat. 

Kuitenkin Vihreän ideologian mukaisesti nyt Hämeentiellä ollaan rajusti heikentämässä bussiliikennettä ja autoilua, lähes tyhjien muutaman pyöräilijän kauniilla ilmalla käyttämien pyöräkaistojen tieltä.

Äly hei, älä jätä!

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Pyöräilyn huippuaikaan syyskuussa niemen rajan ylittää arkipäivänä pyörällä 26600 henkeä ja autolla noin 220000 henkeä ja joukkoliikenteellä noin 480000 henkeä. (Lähde: liikenteen kehitys Helsingissä vuonna 2016)


Olisikohan sitä autoille tehtyä infraa pikkuisen enemmän kuin pyöräinfraa, ja voisiko sellaiset asiat olla aika vaikuttavia näissä vertailuissa? Jos Helsingissä ei olisi joukkoliikennelinjoja, olisi joukkoliikennematkustajiakin vähemmän. Niin yksinkertaista se on.

----------


## j-lu

> Pyöräilyn huippuaikaan syyskuussa niemen rajan ylittää arkipäivänä pyörällä 26600 henkeä ja autolla noin 220000 henkeä ja joukkoliikenteellä noin 480000 henkeä. (Lähde: liikenteen kehitys Helsingissä vuonna 2016)


Ei voi muuta sanoo ku hattuu nostaa kaikille pyöräilijöille, jotka pysyvät pois auton ratista tai ruuhka-aikojen joukkoliikennevälineistä. Helsingin liikenteen vähän vaativa ja pieniruokainen selkäranka.

Naulaan tähän teesit, joilla pyöräily saadaan nousuun:

- Baana läpi kaupungin. Jos kylään rakennettaisiin keskustatunneli, niin se ei taatusti päättyisi Rautatieasemalla katuverkkoon johtavaan ramppiin. Ei Baanankaan pitäisi päättyä Rautatieaseman kivimuuriin, jota ratapihaksikin kutsutaan, vaan jatkua Kaisaniemen läpi Krunaan ja edelleen Hakaniemeen. Useampikertaistaisi Baanan matkamäärän. Extrabonari: kaikista tavoista helpottaa metron tulevia kapasiteettiongelmia pyöräbaana Kampista Herttoniemeen on ylivoimaisesti halvin ja kustannustehokkain. 

- Ilmaston lämpenemisen edistäminen. 

- Korttelikaupungin laajentaminen kehä 1n tasolle. Ollaanpa rehellisiä: se että jotkut viitsivät polkea 20kmn työmatkaa fillarilla ei tarkoita, että useimmat jaksaisivat. Ei edes sähköllä. Liian pitkä aika istua satulassa. Fillari toimii parhaiten alle 10 kilsan matkoilla ja alle kymmenen kilsan matkoja on sitä enemmän mitä enemmän on tiivistä kaupunkia. Ullanlinnasta Tullinpuomille on 4 kilometriä. Toisin sanoen Helsingissä on fillareille otollista kaupunkirakennetta noin halkaisijaltaan 5 kmn ynpyrä. Ei riitä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Oulussa on Mikkeliä kylmempää.


Vuoden keskilämpötila on n. yhden asteen kylmempi Oulussa kuin Mikkelissä. Täysin epärelevantti ero siis.

----------


## hmikko

> - Ilmaston lämpenemisen edistäminen.


Menee jo kauas aiheesta, mutta ilmastonmuutos ei ole yksikäsitteistä lämpenemistä. Suomessa ovat tuulet ja sateet lisääntyneet, mikä taas haittaa pyöräilyä osaltaan. 7-kerroksisen kerrostaloyhtiön kokouksessa taannoin lämmityslaskuista näkyi, että leutojen talvien vaikutus on jokseenkin plusmiinus nolla lisääntyneiden tuulien takia. Jäähdyttävät korkeaa taloa suht tehokkaasti.

----------


## petteri

> Vuoden keskilämpötila on n. yhden asteen kylmempi Oulussa kuin Mikkelissä. Täysin epärelevantti ero siis.


Talvella Oulun ja Mikkelin keskilämpötilan ero on noin 2,5 astetta. Melkein yhtä suuri kuin Mikkelin ja Helsingin talven keskilämpötilan ero, joka on talvella noin 3 astetta. Lisäksi Oulussa, meren rannalla, tuulee paljon enemmän kuin Mikkelissä eli Oulu on ulkona liikkuvalle paljon kylmempi.

Oulun talvessa lumi sulaa talven alettua aika harvoin ennen kevättä eli kuiva ja varsin pitävä lumikeli on tyypillinen, Mikkelissä on aina välillä talvella suojaa ja liukasta, kuitenkin lumikeliäkin riittää, Helsingissä taas sahataan koko talvi nollan molemmin puolin, sohjoa, jäätä ja liukasta.

----------


## pehkonen

> Vuoden keskilämpötila on n. yhden asteen kylmempi Oulussa kuin Mikkelissä. Täysin epärelevantti ero siis.


Mikkeli on "sisämaan" kaupunki, jossa pakkanen on kuivempaa kuin Oulussa tai Helsingissä. Lisäksi meri muuttaa talven tuntua Oulussa ja Helsingissä huomattavasti. Sama pakkaslukema tuntuu huomattavasti "raaemmalta" rannikkolla kuin sisämaassa ilman kosteuden vuoksi. Oulussa lisäksi läntinen/lounainen merituuli iskee ikävästi kaupunkiin.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Oulun hyvistä pyöräilyolosuhteista haluaisin ensinnäkin todeta, että sikäläinen kaupunkirakenne keskustoineen ja esikaupunkeineen antaa erittäin hyvät mahdollisuudet rakentaa tehokkaan ja samalla mukavan pyörätieverkoston (sillä kyllä esim. Tuirasta joen pohjoispuolelta pääsee todella miellyttävästi ja nopeasti polkemaan puistojen läpi kaupungin keskustaan kuten myös yliopistolle pohjoiseen jne.).

Toki Oulun pyöräilyolosuhteita helpottaa päivittäisfillaristin kannalta myös se ihan helpottava tekijä, että sikäläinen Pohjois-Pohjanmaan rannikkomaasto on suunnilleen yhtä tasaista kuin Tanska ja Alankomaat, joten sikäli vaivatonta pyöräily ilman ylä- ja alamäkiä on niin Amsterdamissa, Kööpenhaminassa kuin Oulussakin.

Joten kunhan pyörätiet ovat oululaiseen tapaan hyvin hoidettuja myös talvikunnossapidon aikana, niin kyllähän siellä kelpaa polkea.

(Enkä ole kirjoittanut tätä kommenttia ihan olemattomalta kokemuspohjalta, sillä siis itse täällä pääkaupunkiseudulla olen likimain ympärivuotinen työmatkapyöräilijä samoin kuin Oulussa asuvan sisareni perheen useimmat jäsenet, ja heidän kertomaansa verrattuna on tilanne Espoon ja Helsingin pyöräilyreittien ja ulkoiluteiden talvihoidon osalta valitettavasti "hieman" huonompaa tasoa, joten lauhaa ja vähäsateista olematonta talvea täällä etelärannikolla voi vain toivoa...)

----------


## j-lu

> ...Helsingissä taas sahataan koko talvi nollan molemmin puolin, sohjoa, jäätä ja liukasta.


Noihin keleihin on nykyään keinot. Baanalla on kokeiltu parina talvena erilaisia suolan korvikkeita ja ainakin viime sesongin litku oli todella toimiva: väylä sulana käytännössä koko talven, koirain tassut eivät kirvelleet eivätkä fillarit ruostuneet. Ilmeisesti ei myöskään ollut kalleimmasta päästä. 

Helsingissä on ympärivuotisen pyöräilyn edellytykset, kyse on vain tahdosta toteuttaa ne. Eli toisin sanoen tarvitaan laatuverkosto, ja tällä ei tarkoiteta jokaista pyöräkaistaa ja klv:tä, vaan jokusen pääreitin kunnostamista/rakentamista sellaiseksi, ettei sadan metrin välein tarvitse vaihtaa kadun puolelta toiselle valojen kautta, ja verkoston talvihoito. 

Eikä ole liikennehankkeeksi edes kallista. Ei kyllä tuotakaan mitään, kuten huttututkimusten eurolla seitsemän lupaavat, mutta pyöräilyn infra on joka tapauksessa verrattain halpaa, vähän tilaa vievää ja pyöräilyllä kaupungissa vähän haitallisia ulkoisvaikutuksia, että kyllä sitä olisi poliittisesti viisasta suosia. Jokainen joukkoliikenteestä tai auton ratista fillariin vaihtava kansalainen on yhteiskunnan näkökulmasta voitto. Tämä jollain tasolla tosin jo Helsingissä ymmärretäänkin, vaikka paljon enemmän voitaisiin tehdä ja nopeammin toimia.

----------


## petteri

> Noihin keleihin on nykyään keinot. Baanalla on kokeiltu parina talvena erilaisia suolan korvikkeita ja ainakin viime sesongin litku oli todella toimiva: väylä sulana käytännössä koko talven, koirain tassut eivät kirvelleet eivätkä fillarit ruostuneet. Ilmeisesti ei myöskään ollut kalleimmasta päästä. 
> 
> Helsingissä on ympärivuotisen pyöräilyn edellytykset, kyse on vain tahdosta toteuttaa ne. Eli toisin sanoen tarvitaan laatuverkosto, ja tällä ei tarkoiteta jokaista pyöräkaistaa ja klv:tä, vaan jokusen pääreitin kunnostamista/rakentamista sellaiseksi, ettei sadan metrin välein tarvitse vaihtaa kadun puolelta toiselle valojen kautta, ja verkoston talvihoito.


Tässä keskitytään liikaa pyöräteihin. Ne eivät yleensä ala käyttäjien kotiovilta eivätkä työpaikan ovelta ja kun Helsingissä viimeinen kilometri kummassakin päässä muistuttaa talvella usein huonosti jäädytettyä luistinrataa tai sohjoryteikköä, jolle parhaassa tapauksessa heitetty vähän hiekkaa ja suolaa ja jolla kävelijöidenkin on ilman nastoja vaikea pysyä pystyssä, ei pelkkä pyöräteiden talvihoito asiassa paljon auta.

Ilmasto vaikuttaa tähän paljon. Oulussa suurimman osan talvea melkein joka paikka on pitävää lumipolannetta, kun lumi ei helposti sula ja toisaalta Kööpenhaminassa tai Amsterdamissa lumi ei pysy maassa, vaan sulaa yleensä nopeasti. Helsingissä taas tyypillinen kadun talvialusta on huonosti jäädytetty luistinrata tai sohjoryteikkö, kun lumi sulaa ja jäätyy ja välillä vielä sataa vettäkin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ne eivät yleensä ala käyttäjien kotiovilta eivätkä työpaikan ovelta ja kun Helsingissä viimeinen kilometri kummassakin päässä muistuttaa talvella usein huonosti jäädytettyä luistinrataa tai sohjoryteikköä, jolle parhaassa tapauksessa heitetty vähän hiekkaa ja suolaa ja jolla kävelijöidenkin on ilman nastoja vaikea pysyä pystyssä, ei pelkkä pyöräteiden talvihoito asiassa paljon auta.


Pyörässä on autoon verrattuna sellainen kätevä puoli, että sitä voi taluttaa osan matkaa. Pelkät runkoväylätkin ovat jo suuri plussa.

Kysytään niitä sääoloja pyöräilijöiltä eikä autoilijoilta. Edelleenkin tyyni ilma ja jää on satulassa istuvan mielestä mukavampi kuin vaakaräntä. Silti, vaikka sitä vaakaräntää saa naamaansa todennäköisemmin Köpiksessä, se ei estä sikäläisten talvipyöräilyä.

----------


## petteri

> Kysytään niitä sääoloja pyöräilijöiltä eikä autoilijoilta. Edelleenkin tyyni ilma ja jää on satulassa istuvan mielestä mukavampi kuin vaakaräntä.


Nyt tulee ihan mieleen, oletko edes koskaan pyöräillyt ihan oikeasti liukkaalla vai kirjoitatko ihan lämpimiksesi. Itse vetelin kyllä muutaman talven Mikkelissä kouluun pahimmillaan lauhoina talvina viikko tolkulla joka päivä pahimmillaan jossain kohdissa peilijäätä väistellen ja voin kertoa, että musta jää on liukasta ja pyörällä kaatuminen ihan oikeasti sattuu, hyvällä tuurilla ei mene luita poikki. 

Minusta liukkaalla polkeminen on kyllä varsinaista extreme-urheilua, vaikka sitä on joskus tullut harrastettuakin, kun kouluun tai harrastuksiin kävelyyn olisi mennyt enemmän aikaa. Kun jään päällä on vielä vettä tai lunta, pystyssä ei sitten enää pysy paljon millään. Toki pyörän pitäminen pystyssä liukkaalla ja hallittu pyörällä kaatuminen on muuten taitolaji sekin, kun sitä aika pienestä pitäen talvet harjoittelee. Nykyään minulla tuota liukkaan ajon pyöräilytaitoa ei enää ole, vaikka nykyäänkin silloin tällöin pyöräilen.

Vaakaräntä pitävällä pohjalla tai 25 asteen pakkanen pitävällä lumella on liukkaaseen keliin verrattuna todella mukava pyöräilykeli kun ei koko ajan tarvitse pelätä kaatumista, ajaa koko ajan kieli keskellä suuta, kaatua silloin tällöin, kun superliukas paikka yllättää, ja kaatumisen jälkeen haukkoa henkeä ja tarkastaa jäsenet, selvittiinköhän taas vain ruhjeilla, mustelmilla ja venähdyksillä vai menikö tällä kertaa luita poikki.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Nyt tulee ihan mieleen, oletko edes koskaan pyöräillyt ihan oikeasti liukkaalla vai kirjoitatko ihan lämpimiksesi.


Olen. Kun on kylmä, antaa toppatakki mukavasti turvallisuudentunnetta, ja kun on lunta, tuo se vielä sitä lisää. Voin vielä paljastaa, että nastarenkaita en ole koskaan käyttänyt.

Viime talvena ehdottomasti paras tapa päästä töihin Tukholmassa oli pyörätietä pitkin. Kävelin muutaman kerran, kun tähän samaan aikaan kuukaudesta iski taivaalta puoli metriä nietosta eikä aurauskalustoa kuulunut pariin päivään. Sitten älysin, että pyöräteiden suolaus oli varsin erinomaista, joten uskaltauduin taas pyörän kyytiin. Tänä talvena on vähän pitempi työmatka, en ole vielä päättänyt, miten teen.

Kaikki on siis kiinni infrasta ja sen kunnossapidosta. Se homma osataan pyöräilykaupungeissa, ehkä Helsinkikin on Tukholman vanavedessä matkalla sellaiseksi.

----------


## j-lu

http://naytadata.com/2017/12/13/pyor...t-helsingissa/

Erittäin hyvää analyysiä pyöräilystä Helsingissä. Itseni yllätti, kuinka merkittävä osa pyöräilystä on ruuhka-aikojen työmatkaliikennettä. Sen puolesta voi sanoa, että vaikka pyöräilyn kulkumuoto-osuus polkee paikoillaan, niin pyöräilyllä on merkitystä kaupunkiliikenteessä: se ei ole liikuntaa tai kesäviikonlopun huviajelua Merisatamaan jätskille vaan tiukkaa liikennettä.

Edit: myös se on aika silmiinpistävää, että sade ei suuremmin vaikuta pyöräilyyn, mutta lämpötila kylläkin. Mutta onko lopulta kyse lämpötilasta, vai mahdollisesta liukkaudesta?

----------


## samulih

> http://naytadata.com/2017/12/13/pyor...t-helsingissa/
> 
> Erittäin hyvää analyysiä pyöräilystä Helsingissä. Itseni yllätti, kuinka merkittävä osa pyöräilystä on ruuhka-aikojen työmatkaliikennettä. Sen puolesta voi sanoa, että vaikka pyöräilyn kulkumuoto-osuus polkee paikoillaan, niin pyöräilyllä on merkitystä kaupunkiliikenteessä: se ei ole liikuntaa tai kesäviikonlopun huviajelua Merisatamaan jätskille vaan tiukkaa liikennettä.
> 
> Edit: myös se on aika silmiinpistävää, että sade ei suuremmin vaikuta pyöräilyyn, mutta lämpötila kylläkin. Mutta onko lopulta kyse lämpötilasta, vai mahdollisesta liukkaudesta?


Kuivalla kelillä aina parhaiten ajajia, myös talvella. Kyllä sen sateella huomaa että osa ei aja.

Mielestäni lämpötila mutta tietenkin myös liukkaus vaikuttavat asiaan, Siinä pari huomiota eilenkin "jäillä" ajaneena.

----------


## petteri

> http://naytadata.com/2017/12/13/pyor...t-helsingissa/
> Edit: myös se on aika silmiinpistävää, että sade ei suuremmin vaikuta pyöräilyyn, mutta lämpötila kylläkin. Mutta onko lopulta kyse lämpötilasta, vai mahdollisesta liukkaudesta?


Pimeys on liukkauden ohella merkittävä tekijä. Niin pitkään kun pääsee töihin ja töistä kotiin valoisaan aikaan työmatkoilla pyöräillään, sitten kun tulee pimeää ja liukastakin pyöräily romahtaa. Matala lämpötila on Suomessa yhteydessä pimeyteen ja liukkauteen eli kyllä sekin vaikuttaa osaltaan.

----------


## j-lu

> Pimeys on liukkauden ohella merkittävä tekijä. Niin pitkään kun pääsee töihin ja töistä kotiin valoisaan aikaan työmatkoilla pyöräillään, sitten kun tulee pimeää ja liukastakin pyöräily romahtaa. Matala lämpötila on Suomessa yhteydessä pimeyteen ja liukkauteen eli kyllä sekin vaikuttaa osaltaan.


Pimeys on hyvä pointti myös. Lähinnä hain sitä, että onko väärin puhua lämpötilasta pyöräilyinnokkuuteen vaikuttavana tekijänä, jos kyse on varsinaisesti liukkaudesta (tai pimeydestä)? Tällä on merkitystä sikälikin, että pyöräilyväylien liukkauteen, kuten myös pimeyteen, on huomattavasti helpompi ja edullisempi vaikuttaa ylläpidolla ja infralla kuin lämpötilaan.

Omakohtainen mielipide on juurikin se, että kuivalla pakkassäällä on paljon mielyttävämpi pyöräillä kuin liukkaassa nollakelissä. Lisäksi ajoradalla pyöräily pimeällä on sellaista vähemmän mielyttävää hommaa yleensäkin ja liukkaalla jätän suosiolla väliin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Pimeys on liukkauden ohella merkittävä tekijä. Niin pitkään kun pääsee töihin ja töistä kotiin valoisaan aikaan työmatkoilla pyöräillään, sitten kun tulee pimeää ja liukastakin pyöräily romahtaa. Matala lämpötila on Suomessa yhteydessä pimeyteen ja liukkauteen eli kyllä sekin vaikuttaa osaltaan.


On kyllä pakko huomauttaa, että aineisto ei oikein tue tätä johtopäätelmää. Jos pimeys olisi merkittävin tekijä, pitäisi kuopan olla joulukuun ja tammikuun vaihteessa. Yleensäkin käyrä kuukausittaisista vaihteluista seuraa kuukauden lämpötilaa eikä valoisuutta. Kevätpäiväntasaus on kuitenkin jo maaliskuun lopulla ja työmatkat pääsee kulkemaan valoisassa jo kuun alusta.

----------


## petteri

> On kyllä pakko huomauttaa, että aineisto ei oikein tue tätä johtopäätelmää. Jos pimeys olisi merkittävin tekijä, pitäisi kuopan olla joulukuun ja tammikuun vaihteessa.


Pimeys, liukkaus ja kylmyys vaikuttavat siinä milloin pyörät menevät talviteloille. Kun pyörä on kunnolla talviteloilla se otetaan liikenteeseen vasta kun kevät sulattaa jäät ja on valoisaa.
Kaikki noista vaikuttavat. Epäilen liukkauden vaikuttavan eniten. Jos tänään pyöräilee vaikka Martinlaaksossa (tai Kannelmäessä) pitää olla aika extreme-urheilija, toki täällä Punavuoressa on hyvä pyöräilykeli.

Suhteellisia muutoksia olisi myös syytä käsitellä prosentteina. Kovin pyöräilyn suosion lasku tulee aikana, jolloin työmatkapyöräilyaika pimenee rajusti. Henkilökohtaisen kokemuksen perusteella kuitenkin liukkaus ja kylmyys ovat ehkä vielä ikävämpiä.

----------


## Salomaa

pyöräilyn kehittämiseen kuuluu myös toimenpiteet, jotka pyöräilijä itse tekee. Oleellisin asia on liikennesääntöjen noudattaminen. Edelleen on paljon pyöräilijöiden asenteessa vikaa kun jalkakäytävällä pyöräillään sekä punaisia valoja päin ajetaan.

Kun tämä arvostelu esitetaan, niin pyöräilijöiden täytää hyväksyä myös heihin kohdistuva kritiikki.

Pyöräilykypärä kuuluu aina pyöräillessä olla päässä eikä lähteä lanseeraamaan teorioita kypärän haittapuolista.

----------


## aulis

> Pyöräilykypärä kuuluu aina pyöräillessä olla päässä eikä lähteä lanseeraamaan teorioita kypärän haittapuolista.


Pyöräilykypärän käyttämättä jättäminen ei tosin aiheuta minkäänlaista haittaa tai vaaraa muille kuin pyöräilijälle itselleen, joten sen demonisoiminen ei liene tarkoituksenmukaista. Liikenneturva otti eilen Hesarissa kantaa, että kypäräpakon noudattamatta jättämisestä ei pidä voida sakottaa. Tämä on mielestäni hyvä  pienillä nopeuksilla lyhyillä matkoilla pyöräilijän kypärän tarve on lähes yhtä (vähän) perusteltua kuin jalankulkijan.

----------


## Salomaa

> Pyöräilykypärän käyttämättä jättäminen ei tosin aiheuta minkäänlaista haittaa tai vaaraa muille kuin pyöräilijälle itselleen, joten sen demonisoiminen ei liene tarkoituksenmukaista. Liikenneturva otti eilen Hesarissa kantaa, että kypäräpakon noudattamatta jättämisestä ei pidä voida sakottaa. Tämä on mielestäni hyvä  pienillä nopeuksilla lyhyillä matkoilla pyöräilijän kypärän tarve on lähes yhtä (vähän) perusteltua kuin jalankulkijan.


Kun ensimmäiset turvavyöt tulivat autoihin ja samoihin aikoihin käynnistyi keskustelu turvavyön käyttämisestä ja käyttämättä jättämisestä. Nyt ollaan yksimielisiä siitä, että sakotus vyön käyttämättä jättämisestä on oikea ratkaisu. Myös taksia työkseen ajavia pitäisi sakottaa, jos vyö ei ole ajon aikana kiinni. Herää kysymys, että onko kypärän laittaminen päähän joku ongelma lyhyillä matkoilla ja pienillä nopeuksilla. Päähän kohdistuva vamma kun voi tulla silläkin matkalla pyörän kaatuessa ja pyöräilijän lyödessä päänsä asfalttiin.

Eli sakot kypärättä ajavalle pyöräilijälle on oikea ratkaisu. Vakavan Päävamman hoitaminen on sen verran hinnakasta ja terveydenhuollon resursseja sitovaa puuhaa, että järkevämpää olisi hyväksyä asenne, että silloin kun pyörällä ajetaan, niin kypärä on päässä.

----------


## petteri

Kypärällä ei kyllä ole pyöräilyn turvallisuuteen tai turvattomuuteen paljon mitään vaikutusta, toisin kuin autojen turvavöillä, jotka ihan oikeasti estävät suurimman osan vammoista.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

> pyöräilyn kehittämiseen kuuluu myös toimenpiteet, jotka pyöräilijä itse tekee. Oleellisin asia on liikennesääntöjen noudattaminen. Edelleen on paljon pyöräilijöiden asenteessa vikaa kun jalkakäytävällä pyöräillään sekä punaisia valoja päin ajetaan.
> 
> Kun tämä arvostelu esitetaan, niin pyöräilijöiden täytää hyväksyä myös heihin kohdistuva kritiikki.


Tuleeko autoilijoidenkin jotenkin kollektiivina ottaa vastaan kritiikkiä vaikka rattijuoppojen tappamista ihmisistä?

----------


## Melamies

> Kun ensimmäiset turvavyöt tulivat autoihin ja samoihin aikoihin käynnistyi keskustelu turvavyön käyttämisestä ja käyttämättä jättämisestä. Nyt ollaan yksimielisiä siitä, että sakotus vyön käyttämättä jättämisestä on oikea ratkaisu. Myös taksia työkseen ajavia pitäisi sakottaa, jos vyö ei ole ajon aikana kiinni. Herää kysymys, että onko kypärän laittaminen päähän joku ongelma lyhyillä matkoilla ja pienillä nopeuksilla. Päähän kohdistuva vamma kun voi tulla silläkin matkalla pyörän kaatuessa ja pyöräilijän lyödessä päänsä asfalttiin.
> 
> Eli sakot kypärättä ajavalle pyöräilijälle on oikea ratkaisu. Vakavan Päävamman hoitaminen on sen verran hinnakasta ja terveydenhuollon resursseja sitovaa puuhaa, että järkevämpää olisi hyväksyä asenne, että silloin kun pyörällä ajetaan, niin kypärä on päässä.


Tämä ajatusmalli lähtee siitä, että yhteiskunta omistaa kansalaiset ja he ovat yhteiskunnan orjia.  Samalla logiikalla kävelijöiden pitäisi käyttää kypärää ja uimarilla pitäisi olla aina pelastusliivit yllään. Silloin myös tupakan, alkoholin ja roskaruoan käyttö pitäisi kieltää tyystin.

----------


## Salomaa

> Kypärällä ei kyllä ole pyöräilyn turvallisuuteen tai turvattomuuteen paljon mitään vaikutusta, toisin kuin autojen turvavöillä, jotka ihan oikeasti estävät suurimman osan vammoista.


MIhinköhän tieteelliseen aineistoon tuokin väite perustuu ?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:30 ----------




> Tuleeko autoilijoidenkin jotenkin kollektiivina ottaa vastaan kritiikkiä vaikka rattijuoppojen tappamista ihmisistä?


pyöräilijöista huomattava osa pitää kypärän käyttöä itsestäänselvyytenä sekä noudattaa liikennesääntöjä, mutta on olemassa liian suuri osa pyöräilijöistä, jotka ajavat omien sääntöjensä mukaan. Se on siinä määrin suuri osa että voidaan puhua ongelmasta, joka esiintyy pyöräilyssä selkeästi.

----------


## samulih

> Tämä ajatusmalli lähtee siitä, että yhteiskunta omistaa kansalaiset ja he ovat yhteiskunnan orjia.  Samalla logiikalla kävelijöiden pitäisi käyttää kypärää ja uimarilla pitäisi olla aina pelastusliivit yllään. Silloin myös tupakan, alkoholin ja roskaruoan käyttö pitäisi kieltää tyystin.



Itse olen aina elänyt sen maksiimin mukaan että kaiken saat tehdä itsellesi, hyppää vaikka katolta ja sinut voidaan karsia kasaan yhteiskunnan rahalla tai saat itseäsi 4-oluella henkiltä litkiä poliisin ja palokunnan sinua kantaessa, Raja tulee vastaan millin päässä nenästäni, jos kosket toiseen voi sinut puolestani poistaa. Joten jos joku ajaa ilman kypärää ei se ole minulta pois kun pienen rahallisen panostuksen verran. Hyppäähän ihmiset laskuvarjolla tai itsemurhia yrittävät metron alle ja niin heidät autetaan takaisin elämään kun menee asiat heikosti.

Kypärä auttaa päässä, on auttanut itseänikin kerran jos toisen.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tämä ajatusmalli lähtee siitä, että yhteiskunta omistaa kansalaiset ja he ovat yhteiskunnan orjia.  Samalla logiikalla kävelijöiden pitäisi käyttää kypärää ja uimarilla pitäisi olla aina pelastusliivit yllään. Silloin myös tupakan, alkoholin ja roskaruoan käyttö pitäisi kieltää tyystin.


Ajatusmalli lähtee siitä, että tehdään sitä, mikä tieteellisesti on todistettu hyväksi. Yksikään kirjoittaja ei ole esittänyt tieteellisesti todistettuja faktoja kypärän käyttämättä jättämiselle.

Kyllä se meteli oli 70-luvullakin, kun teiden nopeusrajoitukset tulivat. Autoilijat tiesivät paremmin, mikä nopeus millekin tielle sopii paremmin. Luovutaanko nyt kaikista nopeusrajoituksista ?

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

> Ajatusmalli lähtee siitä, että tehdään sitä, mikä tieteellisesti on todistettu hyväksi. Yksikään kirjoittaja ei ole esittänyt tieteellisesti todistettuja faktoja kypärän käyttämättä jättämiselle.
> 
> Kyllä se meteli oli 70-luvullakin, kun teiden nopeusrajoitukset tulivat. Autoilijat tiesivät paremmin, mikä nopeus millekin tielle sopii paremmin. Luovutaanko nyt kaikista nopeusrajoituksista ?


1) Jalankulkijoiden liikennekuolemat ovat laskeneet likimääräisesti samassa suhteessa Suomessa kuin pyöräilijöiden kypäristä huolimatta. Pyöräily on turvallisinta yhteiskunnissa (Hollanti, Tanskassa erityisesti Kööpenhaminan seutu), joissa on paljon arkista pyöräliikennettä ilman kypäriä. Yhteiskunnallisesti pyöräilykypärä ei paranna merkittävästi turvallisuutta. Mutta ehdotan kuitenkin, että kypäräkeskustelua jatketaan Fillarifoorumin Kypärättömät-langassa. Siellä on linkitetty jo entuudestaan paljon mielenkiintoisia tutkimuksia monista eri näkökulmista.

2) Täällä joukkoliikenteen kontekstissa olisi paljon mielenkiintoisempaa kuulla näkemyksiä, mieluusti numeroin ja viittauksin varustettuna, esimerkiksi millaisissa paikoissa pyöräliikenne toimii yhteen joukkoliikenteen kanssa ja milloin taas sen kilpailijana. Onko esimerkiksi Helsingissä Pohjois-baana radanvarressa jatkuen tulevaisuudessa ainakin Malmille asti kovinkaan hyvä hanke kaupunkisuunnittelun, joukkoliiketeen tai muun näkökulmasta? Tai johtuuko Kööpenhaminan runsas pyöräliikenne huonoista joukkoliikennetarjonnasta, ja kumpi tulee yhteiskunnalle edullisemmaksi: joukkoliikenne vai pyöräliikenne?

----------


## Salomaa

Mikä teidän kypärättömien lopullinen päämäärä on tällaisessa kypäräkeskustelussa. Onko jollain tavalla vaikeaa laittaa se kypärä päähän ?

----------


## Melamies

> Mikä teidän kypärättömien lopullinen päämäärä on tällaisessa kypäräkeskustelussa. Onko jollain tavalla vaikeaa laittaa se kypärä päähän ?


Omistan polkupyörän ja kypärän. Käytän kypärää, mutta silti mielestäni kypäräpakko on typeryyttä.

----------


## petteri

> Mikä teidän kypärättömien lopullinen päämäärä on tällaisessa kypäräkeskustelussa. Onko jollain tavalla vaikeaa laittaa se kypärä päähän ?


Kypärä on aika epämukava, hiostaa, tekee epämukavammaksi kääntää päätä, joka on minusta pieni turvallisuushaitta ja kypärää on ikävä raahata mukana sen jälkeen kun laittaa pyörän johonkin parkkiin. Lisäksi hyvin kevyen ja heikosti suojaavan pyöräilykypärän turvallisuusvaikutus on onnettomuustilanteissa pieni. 

Kyllä minä silti aina välillä käytän kypärää ja välillä en. Kaupunkipyörällä kulkiessa en kyllä käytä koskaan. 
Muuta kysyttävää?

----------


## Salomaa

> .... Lisäksi hyvin kevyen ja heikosti suojaavan pyöräilykypärän turvallisuusvaikutus on onnettomuustilanteissa pieni. 
> 
> 
> Muuta kysyttävää?


Tiedät itsekin että tuosta väitteestä ollaan selkeästi eri mieltä yleisesti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:46 ----------

Tällaisia ajatuksia löytyi ensimmäisestiä kommentista kun avasin kypärättömien foorumin:

_Hetken mielijohteesta päätin vuodattaa omia ajatuksiani Kypärättömistä.

Kertokaapa mulle että onko sellaiselle ilmiölle järkevää syytä? Itse en ymmärrä miksi kypärää ei voisi käyttää. Se on kuitenkin pahuksen halpa henkivakuutus. Kypärän saa alelaareista / lidlistä 20-30e. Itse omissa syvissä stereotyyppisissä ajatuksissani miellän kypärättömät näihin tyyppikategorioihin:

1. Ammattilaiset: "Vain huonot kuskit kaatuvat, ei me mitään kypäriä tarvita".

2. Kauniit ja rohkeat: "No ku kampaus menee pilalle!"

3. Hipsterit: "No ei semmone kypärä sovi mun habitukseen, kato."

4. Kapinalliset: "Mä oon nyt niin cool ku pistän vastaan näille tyhmille vanhemmille jotkaa määrää kaikesta."


Mihin ryhmään sinä kuulut?_

----------


## petteri

> 3. Hipsterit: "No ei semmone kypärä sovi mun habitukseen, kato."
> 
> 4. Kapinalliset: *  FYP "Kaiken maailman terveysterroristit ja pykälämaakarit ei kyllä määräile, miten elän elämääni"*
> 
> Mihin ryhmään sinä kuulut?


Hipsteri-kapinallinen lienee hyvä määrite. 

Minusta kaikkea ei ole syytä kieltää ja säädellä. Tieteellisistä ja kansanterveydellisistä syistä olisi toki mahdollista vaikka sakottaa kaikkia ylipainoisia ja määrätä lihavat pakkohoitoon. Samoin huono kunto on tunnetusti vaarallista, on hyvät tieteelliset perustelut siis sakottaa kaikkia, jotka eivät, ilman hyvää fysiologista syytä, pysty juoksemaan Cooperissa siedettävää tulosta.

Esimerkiksi laskuvarjohyppy, laitesukellus, alamäkipyöräily ovat äärimmäisen vaarallisia lajeja, en silti ole niitä kieltämässä, omapahan on riskinsä. Ja päristelköön moottoripyöräilijät isolla riskillä kunhan eivät muiden päälle aja. Niin pitkään kun maassa ei ole pakollisia punnituksia ylipainoisille ja kuntotestejä rapakuntoisille, minusta pyöräilykypärän käyttö tai käyttämättömyys on aivan mitätön kysymys.

En siis kannata sen enempää pyöräilykypärän pakolllisuutta kuin muutakaan liiallista sääntelyä. Jokin raja pykälien lisäämisessä on syytä olla.

----------


## Salomaa

Turvavyön käyttö on pakollista ja laiminlyömisestä rangaistaan. En näe siinä mitään ongelmaa. Polkupyöräkypärän kanssa voidaan ajatella samalla tavalla. En ymmärrä minkä asian pyöräilykypärän pakollisuus tekee huonommaksi.

Lainsäädännössä on tosiaan siitäkin kysymys, mitä kaikkea ylipäänsä säädellään lailla. Kun lainsäädännössä kiinnitetään huomiota pyörään, joka on liikkumistapa, vaikea käsittää miksi sen pitäisi olla lainsäädännön ulkopuolella.

----------


## aulis

Turvavyö on huono analogia pyöräilykypärälle. Se on auton kiinteä turvavaruste. Kypärän pitää erikseen kulkea pyöräilijän mukana. Sakkouhka todella torpedoisi esim. koko kaupunkipyöräkonseptin, ellei kaupunkipyöriin sitten jotenkin integroida kypäriä. En nyt äkkiseltään edes keksi, miten sen voisi kustannustehokkaasti tehdä. Ei se missään vaijerissa voi olla kiinni, se vasta vaarallista olisikin.

----------


## Melamies

> Kypärä on aika epämukava, hiostaa, tekee epämukavammaksi kääntää päätä, joka on minusta pieni turvallisuushaitta ja kypärää on ikävä raahata mukana sen jälkeen kun laittaa pyörän johonkin parkkiin. Lisäksi hyvin kevyen ja heikosti suojaavan pyöräilykypärän turvallisuusvaikutus on onnettomuustilanteissa pieni. 
> 
> Kyllä minä silti aina välillä käytän kypärää ja välillä en. Kaupunkipyörällä kulkiessa en kyllä käytä koskaan. 
> Muuta kysyttävää?


Etkä ole ainoa. Ainakin tänä kautena havaintojeni mukaan kypärällinen alepafillaristi oli selkeästi vähemmistössä.

----------


## aulis

Toinen asia on, että alhaisilla nopeuksilla pyöräilykypärän käyttö on tismalleen yhtä perusteltua kuin jalankulkukypärän käyttö. Toki se lisää turvallisuutta jonkin verran, mutta kuka jalankulkija laittaa kypärän päähän vaikka ylittäessään ison tien? Pitäisikö sellaisen olla pakollista?

----------


## Salomaa

Turvavyötä ja pyöräilykypärää en itse näe mitenkään huonona vertailussa. Turvavyön hyötyjä kiistettiin ensiksi samalla tavalla hatusta vedetyin perustein. Kun turvavyön hyödyt ovat onnettumuustilanteista saatujen raporttien myötä kiistattomat, niin eipä kukaan enää väitä että turvavyöstä olisi haittaa, mutta on edelleen autoilijoita, jotka eivät sitä käytä, esim. taksinkuljettajat.  Pyöräilyn lisääntyessä ja onnettomuuksista kerättyjen faktojen perusteella muutaman vuoden kuluttua kukaan ei kiistä pyöräilykypärän hyötyjä.

Alepa-pyörien tulo on selkeästi ollut positiivinen asia kokonaisuudessaan. Ilmeisesti Helsingin kaltaisessa kaupungissa alkaa olla pikkuhiljaa yleisesti hyväksyttyä sekin, että pyörän käyttäjä on samalla kaupan mainostaja. Sehän on totta että nykyisessä tilanteessa kukaan ei kotoa ota pelkkää kypärää mukaan ajaaksen sitten pyörällä 500 metriä bussimatkan jälkeen. Kun olen itse katsellut noita Alepa-pyöriä, niin olen pannut merkille, että näillä pyöräilijöillä on varsin asiallinen ajonopeus eli suhteelisen hidas.

Ei ole helppo toteuttaa mallia, jossa kypärä lainattaisiin mukaan pyörän kanssa. Jotenkin ongelma pitää ratkaista. Kun samoja päättäjiä istuu Helsingin valtuustossa, eduskunnassa ja HOK-elannon edustajistossa, niin tulee väkisinkin mieleen, että liittyykö tuo kypäräpakkokysymys jotenkin Alepa-pyörien käytön mahdollistamiseen.  Tässä voi käydä niin että kun joku Alepa-pyörällä kaatuu ilman kypärää ja loukkaa vakavasti päänsä, niin sitten se keskustelu alkaa.

Näinhän se valitettavasti tahtoo aina mennä, vasta tapahtuneet onnettomuudet saavat päättäjät havahtumaan.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kun turvavyön hyödyt ovat onnettumuustilanteista saatujen raporttien myötä kiistattomat, niin eipä kukaan enää väitä että turvavyöstä olisi haittaa, mutta on edelleen autoilijoita, jotka eivät sitä käytä, esim. taksinkuljettajat.


Tähän detaljiin vain: taksinkuljettajat saavat lain mukaan olla käyttämättä turvavyötä silloin, kun asiakkaita on kyydissä. Perusteluna on se, että taksikuljettajan riski joutua asiakkaan pahoinpitelemäksi tai uhkaamaksi on selvästi suurempi kuin riski joutua liikenneonnettomuuteen. Näin ollen turvavyö on kuljettajalle ennemminkin vaaraa lisäävä kuin turvallisuutta lisäävä varuste. Mutta ilman asiakkaita taksikuskienkin tulisi käyttää turvavyötä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Tähän detaljiin vain: taksinkuljettajat saavat lain mukaan olla käyttämättä turvavyötä silloin, kun asiakkaita on kyydissä. Perusteluna on se, että taksikuljettajan riski joutua asiakkaan pahoinpitelemäksi tai uhkaamaksi on selvästi suurempi kuin riski joutua liikenneonnettomuuteen. Näin ollen turvavyö on kuljettajalle ennemminkin vaaraa lisäävä kuin turvallisuutta lisäävä varuste. Mutta ilman asiakkaita taksikuskienkin tulisi käyttää turvavyötä.


Ajoin itse taksi Helsingissä viisi vuotta ja oman kokemukseni ja tutkimusten mukaan väite ei pidä paikkaansa. Jos esittämsi asia olisi noin niin silloin kuljettaja laittaisi vyön kiinni kun autossa on 10-vuotias lapsi tai 90-vuotias rollaattorimummo. Kyse on uskomuksesta ja vääristä olettamuksista. Minulle sattui myös silloin tällöin hankalia asiakkaista eikä vyön käyttö estä hankalan asiakastilanteen hoitmaista.

----------


## tlajunen

Pyöräilemättä jättäminen on vaarallisempaa kuin pyöräily ilman kypärää. Tästä syystä kypärän käyttö ei saa olla pakollista, vaikka se toki on suositeltavaa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Käykääpä kypäräpakon puolesta tutustumassa Kööpenhaminaan. Ei se asia sen enempää vaadi kuin infra kuntoon, niin tarve poistuu.

----------


## Piirka

> Käykääpä kypäräpakon puolesta tutustumassa Kööpenhaminaan. Ei se asia sen enempää vaadi kuin infra kuntoon, niin tarve poistuu.


Kypäräpakon poistamiseksi vaaditaan Helsingissä ja Suomessa kyllä PALJON enemmäin kuin pelkän infran kuntoon saamista. Köpiksessä maasto on tasaista, Helsingissä ei niinkään. Köpiksessä pyöräilijöitä on paljon ja etenkin ruuhkassa pyöräilynopeus on maltillinen. Köpiksessä päästiin vuosi pari sitten tilanteeseen, että pyöräilijöiden kulkutapaosuus ohitti autoilijoiden vastaavan. 

Vaikka infra saataisiin Suomessa kuntoon, niin liikennekulttuuri laahaa muita Pohjoismaita ja muuta (Länsi)eurooppaa valovuosia jäljessä. Astut jalankulkijana (tai taluttavana pyöräilijänä) suojatielle, niin huomattavalla määrällä (lue: 99,99%) suomalaisilla autoilijoilla kaasupoljin ja jarru menevät sekaisin. Ei pysähdytä, vaan kiihdytetään yli suojatien, vaikka jalankulkija seisoisi jo itse suojatiellä. Omakohtaisesti törmään tähän ilmiöön monta kertaa viikossa.

Jos vastakkaiset kaistat on erotettu liikenteenjakajalla, niin olen löytänyt oivan keinon vähentämään näkymättömyyttä. Ylittäessäni suojatietä, en jää seisomaan liikenteenjakalle vaan ennen sitä vastaantulevalle kaistalle. Silloin moni autoilija hidastaa oikeasti vauhtiaan pysähtyäkseen suojatien eteen, jotta pääsisin jatkamaan ylitystä kadun toiselle puolelle.




> vasta tapahtuneet onnettomuudet saavat päättäjät havahtumaan


Tämä on ikävä kyllä yleinen käytäntö Suomessa. Mieluiten tarvitaan ainakin kaksi kuolemaan johtanutta onnettomuutta, ennen kuin asioille alkaa tapahtumaan. Eräs vaarallinen kevyen liikenteen alikulkutunneli korvattiin uudella tunnelilla ja uusilla väyläjärjestelyillä, mutta vasta toisen kuolonuhritapauksen jälkeen. Surullista on kuitenkin se, että vielä tänä päivänä rakennetaan huonoa kevyen liikenteen infraa. Tuntuu siltä, että suunnittelijat itse eivät liiku jalkaisin tai pyörällä.




> Pyöräilemättä jättäminen on vaarallisempaa kuin pyöräily ilman kypärää. Tästä syystä kypärän käyttö ei saa olla pakollista, vaikka se toki on suositeltavaa.


Eikös Suomessa ole kypäräpakko, vaikkakaan pyöräily ilman kypärää ei ole rangaistava teko?

Viime lauantain jälkeen olen vakuuttunut, että kypärää PITÄÄ käyttää aina. Vuokrasimme puolison kanssa viime perjantaina pyörät täältä Funchalista ja lauantaina suuntasimme autolautalla Madeiran naapurisaarelle Porto Santoon. Aikomuksena oli siellä viettää leppoisa pitkä viikonloppu aktiiviloman merkeissä. Olimme polkaisseet lähes 30 km ja olimme jatkamassa tauon jälkeen matkaa eteenpäin. Olin ehtinyt rullata loivaa alamäkeä kolmisenkymmentä metriä, kun kuulin takanani omituisen äänen. Katsoin taakseni ja näen puolisoni makaavan maassa, elämäni järkyttävimpiä hetkiä. Hän oli kaatunut pyörällään. Juoksin lujaa takaisin hänen luokseen ja huomasin hänen maakaavan tajuttomana, hengittäen raskaasti nenän kautta. Siinä omassa shokkitilanteessani osasin koota itseni ja käänsin hänet sikiöasentoon. Hän virkosi muutaman minuutin kuluttua. Huomasin yhtäkkiä, että paikalle oli saapunut muitakin (tie ei ole mitenkään vilkasliikenteinen). He auttoivat mm soittamalla paikalle ambulanssin, joka vei hänet saaren terveyskeskukseen. Lääkäri totesi, että kädessä oli kolmemurtumaa. Kypärä suojasi myös tehokkaasti, koska ei ollut syntynyt aivotärähdystä. Ilmeisesti kypärän visiiri imi suurimman törmäysvoiman. Se oli rikkoontunut kypärän viereen ja oli samalla estänyt lasilinssisiä aurinkolaseja rikkoontumasta. Kypärä suojasi siis sekä aivovaurioilta että sokeutumiselta.

Itse onnettomuuden syy jänee ikuiseksi arvoitukseksi, koska en ollut silminnäkijä, vain korvankuulija. Olen nyt parina päivänä pyöräillut täällä Funchalissa puolison onnettomuuspyörällä. Mitään teknistä vikaa en ole havainnut 60 km:n jälkeen. Jarrut ovat huippukunnossa. Huomasin maanantaina, että ohjaustangon pidikkeet olivat liukkaat, kun sormet (pyöräilyhanskoissani ei ole sormiosia) olivat hikiset. Ostin eilen tiistaiksi endurohanskat, jolloin liukkausongelma poistui. Itselläni ei ole muistikuvaa oliko puolison kädet hikiset, kun onnettomuuspaikalla tuin hänen kipeää kättään (ymmärsin jo silloin, että ranteessa oli murtuma, vaikka en ole mikään lekuri). Puolison ote on saattanut lipsahtaa irti ohjaintangosta. Tarkistin vielä meidän molempien gps-jäljet, nopeutemme oli alle 10 km/h. Hiljainen nopeus ei millään tavalla perustele kypärättömyyttä.

Liikennekulttuurista vielä sen verran, että tunnen itseni pyöräilijänä turvallisemmaksi Funchalin kaduilla kuin Helsingissä esim Hämeentiellä. Vaikka Funchalin liikenne tuntuu kaoottiselta. niin täällä esim linja-autokuljettajat eivät tööttäile stadilaisten dösakuskien tyyliin, kun poljen kadulla. Autoilijat eivät tupsahda suomalaiseen tyyliin kolmion/stop-merkin takaa suoraan eteeni. Autoilijat siirtävät ajoneuvonsa hieman kauemmas jalkakäytävästä, jotta pyöräilijä mahtuu paremmin etenemään jnejne. Ainoa huono puoli on kahden maaseutubussiyhtiön kalusto, joka tupruttaa mustaa dieselkatkua suoraan päin näköä. Niin, ja pyöräilyinfra on täällä kuin sikiöasteella, kun verrataan Helsinkiin. Pari hassua pyörätieväylää.

----------


## Piirka

> Kypärä on aika epämukava, hiostaa, tekee epämukavammaksi kääntää päätä, joka on minusta pieni turvallisuushaitta...
> 
> ja heikosti suojaavan pyöräilykypärän turvallisuusvaikutus on onnettomuustilanteissa pieni.


En tiedä millaisen kookospähkinän tai 1800-luvun sukelluspuvun kaltaisen kypärän Petteri päähänsä laittaa, mutta nykyaikaiset kypärät ovat kevyitä, eivätkä hiosta. Talvipyöräilijänä pitää aina silloin tällöin koputtaa päätä, jotta olen muistanut liittaa kypärän pipon ja hupun jne päälle.

Puolisoni oli toipilaana viikon sairaalassa täällä Funchalissa. Samalla osastolla oli myös toinen loukkaantunut pyöräilijä. Hänkin oli käyttänyt kypärää. Hän ei ollut kuitenkaan yhtä onnekas, koska oli murtanut molemmat kätensä ja jalatkin olivat saaneet kolhuja. Hänen puolisonsa toimi osastolla omaishoitajana syöttäen sairaalamosk... ruokaa.

----------


## hmikko

> Puolisoni oli toipilaana viikon sairaalassa täällä Funchalissa.



Tuo oli ilmeisesti juuri sen tyyppinen onnettomuus, jossa pyöräkypärästä on muistaakseni tilastollisesti osoitettu olevan jotain hyötyä, eli tilanne, jossa pyöräilijä kaatuu yksin kohtuullisen pienestä vauhdista. 

Törmäilyissä autojen kanssa energiat ovat ilmeisesti usein niin suuret, että kevyt ja kasvoja suojaamaton pyöräkypärä ei paljon auta. Juuri katselin tilastodataa, jonka mukaan moottoripyöräonnettomuuksissa kypärään osuneista iskuista juuri leukaa ja kasvoja suojaavaan osaa tuli suurin osuus. Polkupyöräilijöillä ei siinä kohtaa ole mitään suojaa.




> Vaikka infra saataisiin Suomessa kuntoon, niin liikennekulttuuri laahaa muita Pohjoismaita ja muuta (Länsi)eurooppaa valovuosia jäljessä. Astut jalankulkijana (tai taluttavana pyöräilijänä) suojatielle, niin huomattavalla määrällä (lue: 99,99%) suomalaisilla autoilijoilla kaasupoljin ja jarru menevät sekaisin. Ei pysähdytä, vaan kiihdytetään yli suojatien, vaikka jalankulkija seisoisi jo itse suojatiellä. Omakohtaisesti törmään tähän ilmiöön monta kertaa viikossa.


Tästä jatkuvasti valitetaan, mutta se ei vastaa omaa kokemustani nykyään laisinkaan. Autoilijat ovat pääsääntöisesti varsin höveleitä, toisin kuin takavuosina. Välillä suorastaan harmittaa, että autoilijat pysähtyvät kovasta vauhdista suojatien eteen ja pari seuraavaa perään, kun oma varmisteluni, että viereinenkin kaista pysähtyy ja lähtemiseni pysähdyksistä pyörällä ylittämään tie kestää kauemmin kuin autoilta olisi kestänyt hujauttaa ohi neljää tai viittä kymppiä, mitä olivat menossa. Autoilla ei myöskään tuossa tilanteessa ole väistämisvelvollisuutta, kun en ollut vielä suojatiellä. Olen myös kuullut parinkin amerikkalaisen vieraan taivastelevan tätä ilmiötä, ja sanoivat, että kotipuolessa ei tapahtuisi ikuna. Olivat kyllä todella autovaltaisista paikoista, joissa kävely- ja pyöräinfraa on todella heikosti.

----------

